# Pros and cons with different size risers



## khall (Feb 5, 2004)

So I started shooting a traditional bow earlier this year and now addicted to it after years of the compound. I don't know why, but I want another bow and don't know what the differences are between a 19" riser(which is what I have now) or say a 15" riser. What are the benefits of shooting a smaller riser? Or is it just another personal preference thing?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I prefer 17 & 19 inch risers 

With that length a set of medium limbs makes a 60 or 62 inch bow which I prefer

I you notice I said prefer a lot and this is really what it boils down to your preference


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

A longer overall bow will be more forgiving - a smaller riser will give a little more working limb and in theory a little more energy should be transfered to the arrow - personally i would stick with the overall longer bow


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

sharpbroadhead said:


> a smaller riser will give a little more working limb and in theory a little more energy should be transfered to the arrow


Would you elaborate on this please?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with JP and Sharp, a longer overall bow is better IMHO. A short riser and short limbs may be beneficial in some instances, perhaps in a small ground blind without much room but other than that a longer now will provide much more stability and be more forgiving especially if you have a long draw. I draw 28 and really prefer a 62' 64' or even a 66 inch bow. Currently I am shooting a 62 inch bow, Pinnacle II riser with medium BM limbs and it is very smooth. I also have 3 longbows in the 66 and 68 inch range. I'm currently considering getting another recurve in the 64-66 inch range. Probably a metal riser,but certainly ILF compatable.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I too echo Sharp and Old Sarge on this....they afforded you good info. I have a 25" riser with long limbs and I love the bow. The bow is 70" long and almost as tall as I am and I'm 6' 2". Alot of it has to do with what you want to do with it. If its for hunting, you might want a shorter bow but for targets get the longer riser and limbs.......


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

guyver - if you have two 60" bows and one has a 19 inch riser and one has a 15 inch riser - the one with the 15 inch riser has more working limb


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Longer riser = better balanced distrubution of the energy that's disipated by the release. The non working mass is important to accuracy in both weight and length. If you are ever forced to walk a tight rope don't pick up a short balance stick or a light one.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I have shot a variety of riser lengths from 25" down to 15" and agree that the longer riser gives an easier to shoot bow. My 15" riser is being used in a 60" ILF longbow that is nice and compact, but it has been trickier to tune than bows put together using a 25" riser. Also, I find my 60" longbow to be less forgiving of a bad release. A shorter riser also has a smaller sight window and depending on how you shoot, you may have to cant the bow for a clear view of the target.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine are hunting/3-D bows so I started with the overall length of bow I wanted, 60", and medium limbs which work well with my draw length and came up with a 17" riser.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

guyver said:


> Would you elaborate on this please?


Sharps got it backwards, guy, again. 

Short limbs on long riser will deliver more energy and = slightly faster - that is, for the same given length bow as one with short riser/longer limbs. Longer limbed one will have more mass in its given travel, but will not stack as soon. Shorter limbed one will work more of the limb over less mass, but can stack sooner. 

So naturally, the longer limb combo will feel smoother for a given DL and be more stable in mass but slower. Shorter limb combo will feel less smooth for same give DL and less stable but faster.

For decision purposes, it really becomes a balance between the archer's DL and his needs.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Sharp here was my confusion... Say I put the same set of limbs on both my 25" riser to my 21" riser... Which one has more working limb?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

guy, in that case you are shortening the bow relative to the limbs, so there is no comparison of short limbs v. long limbs. Both limbs stay equal length and mass. Your same DL on a 4" shorter string will cause more limb pull on the 21" riser. Our limbs are marked accordingly. That's what I think Sharp originally thought he was saying. Comparing two same length bows is something totally different.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Thought I was missing something


----------

